
Artificial Intelligence by Patrick Henry Winston (1993) [pdf] - ArtWomb
https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.034f/ai3/rest.pdf
======
ArtWomb
In memorium [http://news.mit.edu/2019/patrick-winston-professor-
obituary-...](http://news.mit.edu/2019/patrick-winston-professor-
obituary-0719)

